# Raphael catfishes (corydorus costatus) are kl..



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey,just wanna say that raphael catfishes are excellent fish (easy to keep) which do not grow to large(1ft max),and that there really robust so they can be kept with cichlids,oscars etc and do a good job of cleaning some they waste up .They also have a very attractive look(white-yellowy stripes and spikes).These fish are mostly nocturnal but will come out in the day if theres food(there pigs).There very active at night darting up and down the tank(i stay up sometimes to watch mine),they really do stur up the tanks contents(plants,gravel etc)so they shuld not be kept in well planted tanks IMHO.They need suitable hiding places such as under driftwood rocks etc.O yea watch out for ther top fin and side fins(forgot the names of fins lol),the side fins can clomp down on your fingers (very painful as they are serated)and the only way of releasing the fins is to pull them of manually(which will probly kill the fish).The top fin is very spiky and if it goes into your skin it wil leave a saw mark..so don't mess with these beasts..also they make a cool grunty noise when outa water ...imo these are the coolest cats ever 

Thought i would just post this to any1 whose looking to buy a catfish suitable for cichlid tanks ..btw im new so hey

Thanks olly,AKA fish boy


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

The Raphael catfish I know of is Platydorus costatus....never heard of Corydoras costatus.

If I had a tank big enough, I'd love to have one. They look very cool. I saw some at the LFS this past weekend.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

They do look very cool. I've been wanting one, but definitely don't have the space required. They are on my "one day" list.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*lol oops*

lol i dont know where i got that from corydorus(i was looking up another post with corys on them)


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

wut size tank do you keep yurs in olly?


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*tank size*

my 7-8 inch one(fully grown) is in a 100 gal and my 4 inch is in my 45gal ..i need some more big tanks!

IMO u could keep a 8 inch cat in a 40 gal tank with a few other top and med dwellers.O yeh btw my raphael cat has cool fites with the plec for hiding places  they bash each other lol


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

good luck affording all those big tanks  cuz i sure cant i also watch fights with my plecos. they're so aggresive


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*money*



Jaws10 said:


> good luck affording all those big tanks  cuz i sure cant i also watch fights with my plecos. they're so aggresive


if any1 has any spare money give me it ! lol only jking...but yeh adult plecs when they fight each otha hell breaks loose :S


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

lol, well everytime my lil loach goes into this plastic log where the plecos territory is. the pleco goes crazy, swishing its tail at the loach. i think they like each other.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If they do catch your fingers between their pectorals and body, just stick your hand in water. They'll release and swim off. 

Use a container or glass to catch them. Their thorny body become entangled in nets.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

i found that fine mesh nets like brineshrimp nets do the trick they don't get near as tangled


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

zenyfish said:


> If they do catch your fingers between their pectorals and body, just stick your hand in water. They'll release and swim off.
> 
> Good idea lol


----------



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

I have one! Mickey is what I call him - trying to upgrade my tanks now though. He's only 1-1 1/2 inches long right now. Anyone know how long they live?


----------

